# Update: Portal 2 (vorzeitig) released!



## Ob4ru|3r (14. April 2011)

*Vorzeitiger Release? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*
*(Update: Portal 2 released!)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*//EDIT3:* _*Es ist so weit: So ebend wurde Portal 2 vor der offiziell angegebenen Uhrzeit im Steam Store released. Das vom Time freigeschaltete Community-Projekt "Glados@Home" wurde von der Steam-Community eifrig genutzt, um mit roher Rechengewalt einen vorzeitigen Reboot von GlaDOS - und damit des Portal 2 Releases - zu erzwingen. Durch Spielen der Potato Sack-Spiele wurde so der Release um ganze 9 1/2 Stunden vorverlegt. Es ist daher nunmehr wieder so weit, liebe Rätselfreunde: Es gibt KUCHEN!*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*//EDIT:* _*Scheinbar ist es offiziell: Portal 2 KOMMT wohl bereits am Freitag 18 Uhr MEZ raus, zumindest deutet nunmehr ein versteckter Timer auf der Aperture Science Website darauf hin, welcher die "Lösung" des ARGs war: http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/ *_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*//EDIT2: Weitere Hinweise sind im Laufe des hochgradig verzweigten ARGs aufgetaucht:

So scheinen einige Referenzen auf den G-Man aus der Half-Life Serie  hinzudeuten, hier "Watchman" gennant, welcher Zitate aus Half-Life  bringt ... könnte der Timer evtl. mit Episode 3 zusammenhängen?!

Ein  weiteres, schönes Stück aus dem ARG ist die Zahl 1912 ..... wie der  Zufall so will sank heute, am 15. April vor 99 Jahren die Titanic,  nachdem sie mit einem Eisberg kollidierte.... und ebenso rein zufällig  steckt das in HL2, Episode 2 erwähnte Forschungsschiff "Borealis" von  Aperture Science in einem Eisberg fest .... *
*Die Vorgeschichte*
Valve, Entwickler so beliebter wie einzigartiger Spiele wie Portal, Team Fortress 2 und der Half-Life Saga, geniesst unter Spiele-Fans einen einzigartigen Ruf, den sie mit der neuesten PR-Kampagne rund um den Portal 2 Release erneut unter Beweis stellen. Im Rahmen eines ARG ("Alternate Reality Game", einer Art digitaler Schnitzeljagd, quer durch verschiedene Medien) welches rund um den ersten April startete treibt der Entwickler die Sehnsucht der Fans nach ihrem neuesten Spiel auf die Spitze. 
Im Vertrauen auf die Fähigkeiten der eigenen Community wurden in allen 13 Spielen des Indie-Spielepaketes "The Potato Sack" in Kooperation mit den jeweiligen Entwicklern Codefragmente, neue Texturen, Levels, Anspielungen, sowie weitere Hinweise .... und für das eigene Steam-Profil erspielbare "Kartoffeln" (Engl.: "Potatoes") versteckt (deren schmenehafte Umrisse wie der Zufall so will den Portalen aus Portal ähneln), auf welche sich die vornehmlich aus Core-Gamern und Nerds bestehende Steam-Community direkt gestürzt hat. Quasi nebenbei hat Gabe Newell, Gründer und Chef von Valve, sich zwischenzeitlich in die Schnitzeljagd eingemischt und an verschiedene US-Magazine ein paar E-Mails gesendet ...
*Release schon am Freitag?*
Inhalt dieser Mails (u.a. verschickt an die Magazine MacRumours, Kotaku ...) waren Bildschnipsel, die die Fans in inzwischen eigens für dieses ARG erstellten Wikis und Threads sammelten und zusammensetzten. Zusammengesetzt ergab dies ein in ASCII gehaltenes Portal 2 -bezogenes Bild, mit einer als Wasserzeichen durchschimmernden Nummerntabelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die darin enthaltene Nummerntabelle ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

... "übersetzte" sich zu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*"..and we're out of BETA, we're releasing on time ..."*
Entscheidend ist die "Lösung": "4/19/2011_7AM=4/15/2011_9AM"

Der 19. April, 7 Uhr morgens  US-Westküstenzeit ist nämlich genau der (bisherige) Termin für den  Release der Steam-Store-Version von Portal 2, aus dem Gleichzeichen folgern nun die Fans im Steam-Forum, dass der Release vorgezogen wird auf (deutsche Zeit)  Freitag, den 15. April 18 Uhr. Dazu muss man sagen, dass um 18(/19) Uhr deutscher Zeit Valve für gewöhnlich neue Aktionen im Store online stellt, daher ist die Idee eines vorzeitigen Releases gar nicht so abwegig, allerdings kann es auch  sein, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt einfach "nur" ein weiterer Sale, eine neue  Spieleankündingung, oder irgendeine andere Sonderaktion starten soll - wobei natürlich die Idee Portal 2 bereits am Wochenende spielen zu können den meisten Reiz hat.

Man darf daher gespannt sein was zu diesem Zeitpunkt genau im eigenen Steam-Client so vor sich geht, zumal die Schnitzeljagd noch lange nicht beendet ist, da ständig weitere Updates zu den teilnehmenden Spielen eingeschoben werden, wie erst gestern um Mitternacht geschehen. Wer die Diskussion selber verfolgen will und direkt mitbekommen möchte was die Community sonst noch zu Tage fördert dem sei der entsprechende ARG-Thread des Forums empfohlen: Portal 2 ARG - Anything and Everything you need to know. - Steam Users' Forums
Quelle: Steam-Forum.


----------



## refraiser (14. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Gute News, aber welche Aktionen werden den um 18 Uhr gestartet?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Och, da kam ab und zu schon mal was früher als 19 Uhr ..... 



Übrigens, 'ne neue, interessante Theorie aus dem Steam-Forum: 

P O R T A L T W O

Die freischaltbaren/sammelbaren "Kartoffeln" könnten dafür da sein den Release zu triggern, zu gut Deutsch: Ab einer bestimmten Marke freigeschalteter Kartoffeln durch die Community könnte Portal 2 vorzeitig freigeschaltet werden, und zwar ab besagtem Termin vom 15. April / 18 Uhr. Hat den Hintergrund dass der freischaltbare Kartoffel-Hut in TF2 an ein Schulexperiment erinnert, wo durch eine Kartoffel ein schwacher elektr. Strom generiert wird, welcher eine Lampe mit Strom versorgt ... GlaDOS Masterplan um wiederaufzuerstehen könnte daher das massenhafte Erzeugen von Strom für sich selber durch die freigespielten Kartoffeln der Community sein (warum sonst werden diese sonst als Icons in den Community-Profilen der Steam-User gezählt/dargestellt?), und sofern ein bestimmtes Maß an Kartoffelernergie erzeugt werden kann wird GlaDOS/Portal 2 vorzeitig freigegeben zum Release. (xD)

Das Ganze ist dermassen bescheuert dass es tatsächlich wie 'ne Idee von Valve klingt!


----------



## KOF328 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Sehr Interessant! Schade nur, dass ich kein Paypal hab um etwa über UK zu kaufen, muss auf Pricedrop warten.


----------



## refraiser (14. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Übrigens, 'ne neue, interessante Theorie aus dem Steam-Forum:
> 
> P O R T A L T W O
> 
> ...



Das hieße ja, wenn ich Portal 2 spielen will, muss ich erst noch andere Spiele spielen um die Kartoffeln zu sammeln. Das wird ein "arbeitsreicher" Freitag.

Ich besitze zwar nicht den Potato Sack, aber z.B. Super Meat Boy. Mir werden aber keine Kartoffeln angezeigt.
Muss ich erst das ganze Paket kaufen um die Kartoffeln freispielen zu können?



KOF328 schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant! Schade nur, dass ich kein Paypal hab um etwa über UK zu kaufen, muss auf Pricedrop warten.


Wo braucht man den in UK Paypal. Ich habe auch kein Paypal, da ich minderjährig bin. Aber Paysafecard reicht doch völlig.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich besitze zwar nicht den Potato Sack, aber z.B. Super Meat Boy. Mir werden aber keine Kartoffeln angezeigt.
> Muss ich erst das ganze Paket kaufen um die Kartoffeln freispielen zu können?


 
Mhne, die must du quasi Ingame in den Spielen "finden"/freischalten ....


----------



## Namaker (14. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Das wäre auf jeden Fall geil, mich juckt das Spiel schon in den Fingern, seit ich am Ende von Portal GLaDOS den Garaus gemacht hab


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Ich hab noch was gefunden zu den Rätzeln.

Unbenannt.PNG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Thehehe ..... 



EDIT: (Offizieller) Release IST btw scheinbar am Freitag, schaut mal was sich auf der Website von Aperture Science schönes versteckt ... 

http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/

EDIT2: Es scheinen einige Referenzen auf den G-Man aus der Half-Life Serie hinzudeuten, könnte der Timer evtl. mit Episode 3 zusammenhängen?! 

Edit3: Ein weiteres, schönes Stück aus dem ARG ist die Zahl 1912 ..... wie der Zufall so will sank heute, am 15. April vor 99 Jahren die Titanic, nacudem sie mit einem Eisberg kollidierte.... und ebenso rein zufällig steckt das in HL2, Episode 2 erwähnte Forschungsschiff "Borealis" von Aperture Science in einem Eisberg fest ....


----------



## JHD (15. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Also bei einem aus meiner Steam-Freundesliste steht "Ingame: Portal 2". Scheint bereits freigeschaltet worden zu sein.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Eigentlich noch nicht, aber ich hab auch schon den ein oder anderen gesehen der das grad spielt ..... bin grad dabei herauszufinden was der Trick ist. ^^

Könnte natürlich auch der Trick mit dem Editieren der steam_id.txt (o.ä.) sein, wo man einfach die ID des Spiels mit der eines anderen tauscht, der Client loggt dann die Playtime für das angegebene Game mit, und nicht für das welches man tatsächlich spielt ... die ID von Portal 2 ist aufgrund der Store-Page ja bekannt, von daher ....


----------



## Menthe (15. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Hab was gefunden 
http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Wie groß ist denn Portal2?
Bei meiner Leitung ist es nämlich immer eine Überlegung wert die digitale Version zu kaufen.


----------



## Menthe (15. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*

Ich hab ungefähr 10GB geladen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. April 2011)

*AW: Release schon Freitag? Portal 2 ARG nährt Fan-Hoffnungen*



Equitas schrieb:


> Hab was gefunden
> http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/


 
Nicht nur du, guck mal eine Seite vorher. 




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Thehehe .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Edit"4": Meine Vorausladung von Portal 2 zieht grade knappe 300 MB an Updates nach .... *MHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## KOF328 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*

Das ist ja mal wirklich 'ne krasse Aktion. Warum müsst ihr mich so dazu drängen das spiel sofort zu Kaufen? Ihr seid so Doof Valve!


----------



## Dennisth (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*

Also ganz ehrlich? Ich will auch Portal 2 zocken... 

Vielleicht hat Valve heimlich EP3 entwickelt und ab 18 Uhr kann man EP3 im Steam Store kaufen -> laden und direkt zocken 

Ich freue mich aufjedenfall schonmal auf Portal 2 

mfg
Dennisth

NEINNN:

09:00 – Hello again.
09:00 – I’ve been waiting a long time for this.
09:00 – I know it’s arriving later than expected.
09:00 – But I have a message for you:
09:00 – April Fools.
09:01 – I’m joking. 
09:01 – Seriously, though:
09:01 – You’ve been surprisingly competent at
 09:01 – generating electro-chemical energy to jumpstart the system.
09:01 – But now we need raw computational power
09:02 – to speed up the reboot process.


----------



## KOF328 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*

Naaaaaaaah nur nochn countdown verarschen? Die wollen uns nur den Kartoffelsack andrehen. Für das geld kaufe ich mir Portal 2 und nicht irgend ein Indie-Pack! -_-


----------



## Dennisth (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*

NEINNN wie gemein.... 

Wenn genug Leute dieses Indie Pack kaufen DANN kommt Portal 2 früher NEINNNNN

Edit:

Verdammt GLADOS mach nen Update von Windows Vista auf Windows 7 hophop... dämlicher boot....


----------



## GTA 3 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*

Auf ein Episode 3 würde ich mich eher freuen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*

MUAHAHAHAHAHA, wie ich grad im Zug nach Hause laut angefangen habe zu lachen als ich auf dem iPhone gesehen habe was nach Ablauf des Countdowns da kam ...... die Honks von Valve sind echt die Chef-Trolle vom Dienst.


----------



## Dennisth (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHA, wie ich grad im Zug nach Hause laut angefangen habe zu lachen als ich auf dem iPhone gesehen habe was nach Ablauf des Countdowns da kam ...... die Honks von Valve sind echt die Chef-Trolle vom Dienst.


 
Ja und im Steam Forum für Portal 2 gibts schon die ersten "Sammler" damit es etwas koordinierter zugeht und wir Portal 2 früher zocken können....

Man oh man Valve...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*

Die vertrauen halt darauf dass ihre Community genauso gestört ist wie sie selber .... und RECHT HABEN SIE!


Ich werde jetzt auch ne Runde zocken, zumindest wird permanent ein Spiel im Hintergrund laufen die Nacht über ...


----------



## Hackman (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*

Und was ist jetzt die Lösung des Rätsels oh weiser Ob4ru|l3r?


----------



## refraiser (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt auch ne Runde zocken, zumindest wird permanent ein Spiel im Hintergrund laufen die Nacht über ...


Man muss jetzt gar nicht mehr Kartoffeln einsammeln, sondern nur noch das Spiel laufen lassen, oder?
Daher wenn ich ab jetzt die ganze Zeit einfach Super Meat Boy laufen lasse bringt das auch etwas.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. April 2011)

*AW: Update: Heute gibt es Kuchen! Portal 2 Timer ist Lösung des ARGs*



Hackman schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt die Lösung des Rätsels oh weiser Ob4ru|l3r?


 
Die Lösung war der Link auf die Timer-Page von Aperture Science, und der wiederum hat uns zu der "wir können Portal 2 früher freischalten"-Aktion geführt die grade läuft. 


Ich spare mir an der Stelle weiteres Editieren der News, da das Ganze auch in der Main in den richtigen News drin ist - sogar mit namentlicher Erwähnung, yay.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. April 2011)

ES IST RAUS !!!!
Der Client decrypted grade die Dateien ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refraiser (19. April 2011)

Jetzt kann ich es endlich auch spielen. Die Tests sind ja unglaublich gut.


----------



## D3N$0 (19. April 2011)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden man kann das game jetzt schon spielen auch wenn man an der ganzen Kartoffelgeschichte nicht teilgenommen hat?


----------



## .Mac (19. April 2011)

Ja. 6 Zeichen.


----------

